# Need some help.



## zerum (Apr 21, 2006)

I have some videoclips on my pc,but someting have happend and they are lost.I have tried to search , but havent find them.The clips i looking fore is,:
,Someone started a merlin v12 in a garage,(they should use it in a hotrod!
And some videoclips with german airplane engines ,and some radialsengine,(us) i will be happy if someone know where they are so i get them back on the pc.some of the clips where from airplane shows.(biggin???)


----------



## Pisis (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry Zerum, I can't help you, don't have anyone of those... 
Try looking up on Google Video Seacrh Engine.


----------

